# DCC Control



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have an N Scale layout which measures 8ft by 2.5ft. I plan to switch to a DCC system but obviously new in DCC and wanted to know what anyone thought as far as a good starter control system. I've been looking at the bachmann and power cab but I wanted some further suggestions. I provided a quick snapshot of the layout not sure if it will work. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I personnally recommend the Digitrax Zephyr Extra.Not the prettiest command station but it will do everything you need.


----------



## Steve from PA (Oct 5, 2012)

I also have a Digitrax Zephyr and it is very easy even for an old guy like me. And the tech support is great, answers emails on weekends etc.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I also have a Zephyr and it works well.
Others like the NCE. They bit work well but have different user interfaces. Both are about the same price.
If you can try both to see which you like best.

Its recommended to avoid the Bachmann.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That's a beautiful layout.:smilie_daumenpos:

Consider a USB interface in what ever system you look at. The ease of programming decoders using JMRI makes it a pleasure to do.


----------



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hutch said:


> That's a beautiful layout.:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Consider a USB interface in what ever system you look at. The ease of programming decoders using JMRI makes it a pleasure to do.


I don't have any experience with a USB interface, if I was to end up getting the Digitrax Zephyr is that capable of the USB interface? Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Check it out here.http://jmri.sourceforge.net/help/en/html/hardware/loconet/Digitrax.shtml

JMRI software supports the following LocoNet-based command stations:

Zephyr Starter Set
Zephyr Xtra Starter Set
Super Empire Builder Set
Chief Starter Set
Super Chief Set
Super Chief Xtra Set
DCS50 Command Station/Booster/Throttle
DCS51 Command Station/Booster/Throttle
DB150 Command Station/Booster
DCS100 Command Station/Booster
DCS200 Command Station/Booster
Intellibox: The Uhlenbrock Central Unit
Intellibox II or IB-Com
DCC-Mux: DCC data combiner with built-in LocoNet command station


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*dcc controler recommendtions*



Brakeman Jake said:


> I personnally recommend the Digitrax Zephyr Extra.Not the prettiest command station but it will do everything you need.


Is there a controller out there that replicates coupling sounds?
thank you,
tr1


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

nice lay out.

Digitrax Zephyr Extra is my choice. it can be expanded easy.


----------



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who has given me the info! It seems hands down digitrax Zephyr is the way to go. I looked into it and it appears very easy to get running on existing layout.


----------

